# Fitment on ARC-8 18x9" Wheel



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

ARC-8 18x9" Has anyone put these rims on there car or will they even fit?
My goal is atleast a 265 maybe 275 in the rear and a 235 to 245 up front.

SpecificationsRear)
Diameter: 18"
Width: 9"
Offset: 42mm
Lug Pattern: 5x120mm
Centerbore: 72.6mm
Weight: 18.65lbs 

SpecificationsFront)
Diameter: 18"
Width: 8.5"
Offset: 38mm
Lug Pattern: 5x120mm
Centerbore: 72.6mm
Weight: 18.45lbs 
Im more than willing to roll the fender but I'd rather not if i dont have to. The reason these wheels are really appealing to me is how light they are.
BMW E46 M3 3 series APEX ARC-8 wheels 18x8.5" 18x9" 18x9.5" 18x10"


----------



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

I've been looking into a staggered set-up as well and from what I've been told/read, you will have rubbing in the front and probably in the rear, as well. The offset should be over 45mm for the rear (getting as close to 50mm as possible). The fronts really have no room for larger wheels and a 255mm tire is about as wide as you can go...and you should only do this on an 8" wide rim. You still may have issues if your suspension is failing (like many OEM suspensions eventually will do) or if your car is out of alignment (as many are). 

I'm looking to get 18x8s with 255 at all 4 corners. I have the Pedders Street 2 on (which I love) and I can't wait to get lighter wheels matched with summer rubber.

Good luck, but be careful.


----------



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah thats what i was affraid. I swear finding the right wheel/tire combo is hell in these cars. I already had some HP racing wheels that that were 9.5 in the rear and the fender tore the crap out of the tires not looking to do that again... But my only goal is to get widest tire I can in the rear btw i have Lovells Eliminator kit 25/30mm Drop

Thanks again for the feedback.


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

If you are looking on TireRack's website, look under 2005 BMW 330 Coupe. The bolt pattern is the same and they give you about 120 more wheel choices. Just remember to keep that offset in mind!

I did more research and you will need to be in the 50mm-60mm range to fit a 9" wide rear in. I've been told by a TireRack sales guy who owned a 05 GTO that he fit a 18x9 with 265mm rear without problems, but the way these cars vary, I don't think it means anything.

Personally, if you can find a good 18x8 with a 45mm offset and 255mm rubber, that is a good compromise. Having some of the suspension issues addressed will surely help.

If you can get a proper alignment done, you should be good to go with the 255mm set-up. What do I mean by proper alignment? Call an ex-pontiac dealer (probably still carry Buick/GMC) and ask if they still have the GTO alignment tool. It is a "jig", of sorts, that mounts into the front and rear cradles and into the body. This makes sure that, not only are the front and rear suspensions in line with each other, but that the body is also centered with the suspension (these cars have been known to be shifted to one side or the other, making it difficult to fit wider rears).

I still am not 100% that a 255mm tire will fit up front, regardless of the offset. I still have more research to do. Keep me posted if you discover anything on this issue.

Noel


----------



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks again man this will all help alot in my sreach for the prefect wheel/tire!
:cheers


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

What wheels did you end up going with?


----------



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

I narrowed it down to the TSW thruxton, Scarallo ROH DR2 (8.5 and 9.5), and Forgestar F14 (8.5 and 9.5) What do you think? Im sick at looking for wheels. LOL I like the Scarallo DR2 the best but heard some bad things about Groupawheels.


----------



## crosby (Nov 22, 2008)

Noel,
I wanted to thank you for your many helpful posts. I have a 04 m6 with custom exhaust, Procharger and a Pedders Justice Kit. Pedder's is like a fine wine, it takes time. I just got the sway after a long wait. I believe it will be worth it. I have researched wheels for a couple years. Finally I am settling on Forgestar F14's. The weight, brake clearance, price and appearance have me sold. One of the reps (thankfully not a salesperson) has a GTO and was very helpful. Because Forgestar wheels are custom built for the car, they will fit them for the most aggressive stance. I would be interested in hearing how other Goat owners have fared with the illusive fitment issue and Forgestar.
A Ripshifter is next. WIth your post I will be looking for a former Pontiac dealer in order to get the full alignment. That was a VERY helpful piece of info.
By the way Pedders has three different grades of sways, the main dif is in their ends, a dealer told me.
Thanks again.
Bruce


----------



## crosby (Nov 22, 2008)

*Jig for aligning wheels/cradles*

Noel,
I have called around to a few previous Pontiac dealers about the alignment jig you described and all I get is a mechanics shrug. I have heard of it before and given my investment in a Pedder's Justice Kit, new Forgestars and soon Michelin Pilot Super Sports, I want to make sure things are lining up.
Any other leads on that jig? A few years ago in this forum there was such a device that was being passed around but it ended unpleasantly as I recall.
Thanks
Bruce


----------

